# Bilder zur Bewertung



## tittli (19. März 2004)

Hallo

Wie findet ihr folgende Bilder? Sie stammen aus dem Val Piora (Tessin) und sind vom letzten Herbst...mir gefallen sie noch gut, wobei ich das aus einer amateur-Sicht heraussehe


----------



## tittli (19. März 2004)

nr 2


----------



## tittli (19. März 2004)

nr 3


----------



## tittli (19. März 2004)

nr 4

p.s.: keines der Bilder wurde nachbearbeitet (ausser verkleinert)...

ich kanns mir zwar nicht vorstellen aber wenn jemand diese Bilder in Grossformat will, kann er mir ja antworten...

gruss


----------



## zirag (20. März 2004)

Ich finde die Bilder gut gelungen , meine Favoriten sind 1 und 4 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## tittli (30. März 2004)

scheint ja nicht sehr viel los zu sein hier naja

gruss


----------



## stopfi (31. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich kann dir leider auch nur ne Amateurmeinung anbieten. Zuerstmal find ich die Bilder klasse. 
Was mich beim zweiten stören würde, das der Horizont so weit oben ist (ist klar wegen den Bergen) aber kann man da nicht noch mehr Himmel zeigen ?


----------



## tittli (9. April 2004)

so hier kommt ein weiteres Bild


----------



## tittli (15. April 2004)

tja...sieht nicht so aus also wolle hier jemand meine Bilder bewerten...dann nicht

gruss


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. April 2004)

Natürlich will ich das  

Mein Favourit ist Nummer 3. Die Anderen machen irgendwie einen unscharfen Eindruck auf mich. Darf ich fragen, mit welcher Kamera du die Bilder gemacht hast ?


----------



## tittli (18. April 2004)

ja...also vor allem nr. 1 macht jetzt auch auf mich einen unscharfen Eindruck. Irgendwie ist da etwas schief gelaufen beim Verkleinern. Aber die anderen? Wo sind die denn unscharf?

Also die Aufnahmen wurden mit der Canon Powershot G5 gemacht. 

gruss

p.s.: das 5. Bild wurde auf Stromboli (äolische Inseln, Süditalien) geschossen.


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

also zu nr1:

weniger graß und somit ungfähr 2/3 1/3 (goldener Schnitt) Verhältniss schaffen ..

zu nr 2:

Perfekt  schade das das rot nicht roter war aber da muss man schon dort wohnen und jeden 2ten tag an der selben stelle spazieren gehen um einmal nen sonnenaufgang oder untergang zu erleben der so richtig tiefrot ist ... hatte auch erst wenige male das vergnügen meine kamera bei so nem sonnenuntergang dabei zu haben ... 

zu nr 3:

Im allgemeinen schadet es nie seine Bilder ein bischen nachzubearbeiten in größe Form Rahmen etc ... aber besonders die Farbe spielt eine wichtige Rolle ... mit einem Programm das selektive Tonwertkorrektur beherscht kann das grün z.B. ein bischen grüner gemacht werden etc. nutze diese Funktionen oder kauf die nen Polarisationsfilter für satte Farben ... ich würde eher die billigere erste Variante in betracht ziehen 

Ich finde es hatt nichts mit ehre zu tuhn ein bild nicht nachzubearbeiten ... außer vieleicht bei analoger Fotographie ... 

zu 4: 

ein sehr schönes exemplar von linearität und form bzw farbe  gut gemacht 

zu 5: 

gelb ist nicht so meine Farbe aber es ist aus einer schönen aufregenden Perspektive geschossen ... gut gemacht 

Ich hoffe ich hab dich jetzt nicht zu sehr *rangenommen*, das sind nur wohlgemeinte Tips... und Photographie ist auch sehr stark ansichtssache ich sage meine meinung ... wenn du gerne rebelierst wendest du nicht den Goldenen Schnitt an oder benutzt andere perspektiven als ich es machen würde individualität ist der schlüssel zum erfolg glaub ich


----------



## tittli (8. Mai 2004)

danke für die Kritik!

So, endlich habe ich alle Fotos von den äolischen Inseln bekommen...sind ca. 500 Fotos in einer Woche  Werde hier noch einige schöne Exemplare hochladen.


p.s. Sonnenuntergang auf Stromboli, wurde nicht nachbearbeitet.


----------



## tittli (8. Mai 2004)

"Mickey-Mouse-Ohren-Kaktus" auf Lipari (Sorry den echten Namen des Kaktus kenne ich nicht)


----------



## tittli (8. Mai 2004)

Schwefel-Fumarole beim Aufstieg auf den Gran Cratere, Vulcano


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (8. Mai 2004)

Ein allgemeines "Problem" bei deinen Fotos ist, dass die Objekte und/oder der Horizont eigentlich immer in der Mitte sind. Das nimmt den Fotos die Dynamik und lässt sie eher langweilig ausschauen.

Beim 2. Bild hättest du z.B. deutlich weniger Berg mit drauf nehmen müssen. Beim 3. ist der Horizont, wie gesagt, leider in der Mitte, ansonsten nett. Bei Nr. 4 gilt das gleiche. Die Orangen und die Fotos danach sind eher langweilig.. teilweise fehlt es ihnen an Kontrast, an Unschärfe im Hintergrund und die Perspektiven könnten auch spannender sein.


----------



## tittli (8. Mai 2004)

es sind keine Orangen sondern Zitronen


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (8. Mai 2004)

Eeh... ja... Zitronen... jetzt wo du's sagst.. hab nich genau drauf geachtet.  Die waren nur halt relativ "orange".


----------



## tittli (10. Mai 2004)

so hab mal versucht einige Frühlingsmomente einzufangen  

das Ergebnis sieht so aus:


----------



## tittli (10. Mai 2004)

noch eins:


----------



## tittli (4. Juni 2004)

so...hab hier wieder mal ein Bild. Das Foto an sich war völlig überbelichtet, die Sonne stand gerade etwas falsch und die konnte ich ja schlecht verschieben  Hab es dann einwenig bearbeitet, negativ daraus gemacht und ein wenig heller gemacht, und das ist das Ergebnis:

P.S.: Wer weiss was das ist?

gruss


----------



## TheMike (17. Juni 2004)

also, dann geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu - auf die gefahr hin, bereits erwähntes zu wiederholen.

Bild 1:
Wie schon erwähnt unscharf. Zudem ein unschöner Reflex links von der Mitte. Sonst viel langweiliger Vordergrund und die Berge im Hintergrund versinken auch ziemlich in einem undefinierbaren grau-grün.
Vorschlag: Engerer Ausschnitt mit weniger Vordergrund, schöneres Licht auf die Berge abwarten, wenn der Himmel so ne grosse fläche einnimmt, dann sollten entweder keine Wolken oder "schöne" Wolken und nicht son Geschmiere zu sehen sein.

Bild 2: 
Ich denke, die Stimmung war toll, als du das Photo gemacht hast, aber das kommt gar nicht rüber auf dem Bild. Der Kontrast ist zu gross für den Film. Der Himmel ist leicht rötlich und die Berge sind nur ein dunkelgrauer Fleck mit einem knapp erkennbaren Häuschen.
Vorschlag: Allenfalls nen Farbfilter einsetzen, nicht so viel Fläche für die eh nicht erkennbaren Berge, oder dann müssen die wirklich schwarz sein und der Himmel viel dramatischer.

Bild 3:
Schönes Motiv, leider sind die Farben etwas blass. Und ich denke, wenn du gewartet hättest, bis die Sonne die ersten Schatten auf den Berg wirft, wäre das Ganze auch plastischer.

Bild 4:
Eigentlich ein gutes Bild - aber leider ohne Spannung.

Bild 5, Zitronen:
Gute perspektive und auch schönes Licht. Leider rechts oben etwas überstrahlt. 

Bild 6, Stromboli:
Hier stört mich das viele Grau nicht so, weil mit der Sonne ein spannender Kontrastpunkt vorhanden ist. Auch sind die Wolken dramatischer.

Bild 7, Kaktus:
Wieder ne spannende Perspektive, leider die Farben etwas blass.

so, das wärs mal fürs erste ... 

grusss


----------



## yidaki (4. Juli 2004)

Also mir gefallen die Bilder auch sehr gut. Besonders gelungen finde ich das Bild in dem Sonnenblumenfeld, ist ne interessante Perspektive ;-)


----------



## holzoepfael (27. Dezember 2004)

TheMike ich will dich nicht angreifen, aber es tönt so, als komme deine Kritik von einem Profifotographen, der den ganzen Tag Zeit hat, auf das richtige Licht abzuwarten. Wenn ich meien Kamera dabei habe, fange ich einfach die Momente ein, ich habe keine Zeit irgendwie auf Wolken oder Sonne zu warten....

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## TheMike (29. Dezember 2004)

Hmm ... also ich bin kein Profiphotograph ... (ganz abgesehen davon, dass die auch nicht die Zeit haben, auf gutes Wetter zu warten, ausser sie NEHMEN sich die Zeit, weil es sich absolut lohnt.)

Aber es geht hier ja um Bewertungen und Tipps. Ein Blendeneffekt hat nichts mit "warten auf besseres Wetter" zu tun. Genau so wenig wie Unschärfe, Perspektive und Ausschnitt. Und wenn das Licht schlecht ist, dann IST es nun mal schlecht. Ein Photo wird ja nicht besser, wenn ich sage: Da wars grad bedeckt und leicht neblig, aber ich war halt grad da.

Ich denke mal, meine Kritik war durchaus konstruktiv und nicht einfach im Stil von "Gefällt mir nicht, unscharf, schlechtes Licht". Die Tipps sollten helfen, in Zukunft noch bessere Photos zu machen.


----------



## tittli (9. Februar 2005)

so, war gestern mal skifahren, und das habe ich mitgebracht
gruss


----------



## holzoepfael (20. Februar 2005)

Hi wo war das? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, aber bin mir absolut nicht mehr sicher.....


----------



## JohannesR (22. Februar 2005)

Also, wenn du mich fragst, und glaub mir, das tust du , ich finde die Fotos absolut schoen! Ich bin absolut kein Fotograph, aber mir gefallen die sehr gut! Kompliment! Das mit dem Berg ist klasse, und der Sonnenuntergang(?) ist auch schoen.
Oh, das Negativ ist auch super!


----------



## styko (12. März 2005)

Frage: Wie erstell ich so ne Sequenz? Serienbilder nacheinander sind kein Problem, ich hab aber absolut keinen Peil, wie man die in ein Bild packt. Die Bilder sind teilweise echt klasse! Die Löwenzähne und der Sonnenuntergang sind echt spitze!


----------



## mcfaker (31. März 2005)

servuus,
alles in allem sinds ganz hübsche bilder, die du
hier liferst. Ich geb da grad mal meinen Senf zu,
wenns genehm ist 

1. positiv sind die blauwerte. Der see liegt edyllisch
in der landschaft, das ist auch das was das bild so
treumerisch macht. leider hast du etwas zu viel wiese
unten mit drauf, die die stimmung leicht bricht.
die relektion  links im bild ist biseel unschön.
da hättest besser eine sonnenblende oder deine
hand vorgehalten. schnittkanten links und rechts
sind wieder schön gelegt, nichts wirkt richtig
abgeschnitten *daumenhoch*
Hell/Dunkel Aufteilung ist dir auch sehr gut gelungen.
Die wiese hat eienn leichten Blaustich, hier könntest
du vielleicht mit einem nachträglichen Weissabgleich
noch etwas mehr ins Grün gehen. Sonst siend die Blau-
töne spitze .. Auch wenn die Wolke leicht verwrrend
is, da sie die Bildkante aufbricht. Aber ich weiss ^^..
da kann man nix machen  .. hehe außer halt Photoshop. 

2. Das bild trifft nich gant meinen geschmack.
es hat sowohl überbelichtete als auch unterbelichtete
stellen mit einem Mittelwert part (ganz oben).
blende noch ne ecke weiter zu und du hast das störende
Haus und andere Konturen im schwarzen nicht mehr drauf
und bekommst mehr vom Himmel aufs bild.
Bildaufteilunge ist in Ordnung, will ich nich kritisieren,
da da ja deine eigene Interpretation der dinge drin liegt.
Bei einem so großen schwarzanteil, der sich ohne
linke oder rechte Gränze durchzieht wirt das bild statisch
und schweer. Ich weiss nicht ob du das wirklich erreichen
wolltest. Lockerer wäre es gewesen, wenn du 2/3 Himmel
1/3 Berge gewählt hättest. Den Rosa stick in den Wolekn find ich
wein wenig ungeschickt, da er sich mit dem Blau fast
etwas sticht.

3. Das is nun bissel sehr verschoben. 1. liegt das
Wasser schief. Das macht sich bei Seen und dem
Meer immer schlecht. Es seiden du macht es bewusst
so, dass es auch für den Betrachter zum wiksamen
Bildelement wird. Daher hier auf die Wasserwage achten
oben und unten ists bissel ungeschickt abgeschnitten.
Du schneidest das bild in Mitten der Konturreichten
Stellen ab. (oben rechts) Das zerstör einwenig die
Ruhe im Gesamteindruck.
Oben rechts wirkt der himmel etwas blass. genauso auch die
Berge. Ich habe sogar fast den eindruck, dass bei
einer Graustufenumsetzung ohne Kontraständerungen
der berg fast mit dem himmel verschwimmt. Da solltest
du noch einwenig korrigieren.

4. das ist finde ich das schönste bild. Wunderbar gerade,
die berde sind nicht an Wipfeln abgeschnitten, sondern
an Ebenen Parts, das rundet alles nochmal ab. 
Die asymetrie des Staudamms oder der Häußer rechts
macht alles noch spannender. Die horizontlinie
hättest du noch ein wenig höher setzen können.
Die sitzt für mich genau zwischen 1:1 und 2:3
Ich würde hier also mehr an die 2:3 Varienate ran gehen.
Das Wasser hat ein schönes, natürliches Blau, Prima!
und es ist auch sehr Kontrastreich. Da hat einfach
auch das Licht gestimmt .. (von Hinten! hrhr)

so, nu is feierabend, sorry, kann ich zu allen was sagen.
Aber nicht zu nahe gehen lassen bitte, das is das ungeschickteste,
was man machen kann ... wie gesagt, weiter so! .. sind schöN
Ich hoff ich war nich zu aufdringlich & du lernst bissi was,
machs ma gut ! ..
oli


> Frage: Wie erstell ich so ne Sequenz? Serienbilder nacheinander sind kein Problem, ich hab aber absolut keinen Peil, wie man die in ein Bild packt. Die Bilder sind teilweise echt klasse! Die Löwenzähne und der Sonnenuntergang sind echt spitze!


Also ich mach sowas immer mit Ebenenmasken. Das geht volgendermasen.


> 1. Öffne Photoshop, und lade alle Bilder der Serie. Immer darauf achten, bei den
> Serienbilden nicht zu sehr in der Kameraeinstellung zu variieren oder die Licht
> verhätnisse zu ändern. Lade also nun alle deine Bilder in Photoshop rein.





> 2. Kopiere alle Bilder in ein Bild ... und sortiere sie der reihenfolge nach,
> so findest du dich später besser zurecht.





> 3. Dein hinrerstes Bild ist nun dein "Hintergrundbild" Die Landschaft usw.
> erhalten wir durch das Bild. Alle anderen Bilder die darüber liegen bekommen
> jetzt eine "Ebenenmaske". Ebenenmasken kann man nicht auf Hitnergrund
> ebenen anwenden, falls du also doch hier auch eine benötigen solltest, dann
> ...





> 4. Nun kannst du die Ebenenmaske auswählen mit einem Klick auf die neu
> erstelle Weisse fläche Hinter der jeweiligen Ebene und all das SCHWARZ anmalen,
> was du von dem bild entferen willst. Alles was Weiss ist bleibt vom Bild erhalten.
> Du malst also fast alles an, außer den part, den du im Endresultat behalten willst.





> 5. Nun passt es vielleicht nicht gleich auf anhieb, da man mit der Kamera
> beim Foto machen vielleicht etwas geruckelt hat, dann kannst du die ebene mit
> mit dem "Move Tool" (Taste: V) noch richtig ausrichten.


... das machst du mit allen bilder und am ende sollten eben überall nur noch die
kleinen Parts überig sein.

Die Bilder im Anhang sind z.b. auch so entstanden...


----------

